# Baitcasting eBAy Impulse buy. A good deal?



## FishyItch

This next season I want to get away from spinning and get more into baitcasting reels. I have limited experience, but it seems like once I get it down I'll never want to go back. But wow are some of these reels expensive! So I saw the "Would you buy a used reel" thread and thought, hey I'll check out eBay.

I saw an auction that included 3 baitcasters and it was almost over! Like only two minutes left over! I couldn't help myself, how could I let a possible deal slip through my fingers?! So I decided to bite the bullet and bid on the lot of 3 reels without knowing if they are even worth it. Maybe you guys can help me out. Including shipping I paid around $36 so that's only $12 each. So even if they are crap it's no big loss. 

These are my questions. Did I score a major deal? Are these only worth the $36 I paid for? Somewhere in between? Any idea how old they are?

-------------

Reel One: SHAKESPEASRE SRB-1 BALL BEARING, MAG SPOOL CONTROL, FLIPPING SWITCH
Reel Two: PINNACLE YCZ10- 3 BALL BEARINGS,HIGH SPEED 6.3:1
Reel Three: SHIMANO BANTAM MAGNUMLITE 2200SG 6:1 HIGH SPEED 

This is what the seller had to say: 

"UP FOR AUCTION I HAVE 3 USED BAIT CASTING REELS THAT CAME OUT OF A TACKLE BOX FROM GRAND DADS GARAGE. HANDELS ALL TURN THE SPOOLS AND THE BUTTONS ALL PUSH AND RELEASE."


----------



## Majorpede

I can speak for the Shimono.

I learned on one just like it, that funny enough came from an old tackle box that I found in my mothers shed. I think they were at the least worth what you paid for them if they are all working properly. Just take your time when learning, and use heavier baits in the beginning.


----------



## Captain Ahab

I did this before myself - out of the lot I got only one of the reels worked the rest had problems. Hopefully they will all work for you 

I ended up giving those reels away for parts


----------



## FishyItch

I'm not expecting much. I really just made the bid thinking it was low risk (cheap) with a high possible upside. I did see a lot of really nice reels for pretty cheap too, though. Lots of BPS Pro Qualifier's you guys are always raving about. Maybe that would be something to do.


----------



## shamoo

The Shimano is a good little reel, I still use mine (once in a while)


----------



## one100grand

As long as they're working, it's a great way to learn! I'm hoping the Shimano is still in working order for you, they make a pretty solid reel and even if it's a bit older, you can't beat the price. As you said, the BPS Pro Qualifier is a great reel - if you see one of those cheap, nab it up! I'd also recommend checking craigslist as well as eBay...I've found if you check in on craigslist every day, you can find some really nifty stuff if you know what you're looking for in the first place.


----------



## LonLB

Newer reels with good brakes will be easier to learn with for most people. If they backlash on you don't lose all confidence just buy a newer reel.

The best tip I could ever give someone starting out with baitcasting is to start with a heavy weight. Next, the key to no backlashes is NO slack in your line. A spinning rod cast can get away with some slack. The snap cast with a spinning rod, is a surefire way to get a backlash with baitcasting.


I've ready of people having trouble, and I must say, that those two things are the key. I learned to fish baitcasters when I was 11 years old, with a 5500 C3 Abu Garcia. We always musky fished then so I was always throwing heavy baits. I was the 3rd person in the boat so I fished in the middle, and had to throw overhead. To do so meant the line always had tension.


----------



## FishyItch

I almost bid on a Pro Qualifier today on eBay, but decided I can't buy 4 used reels in one week. It ended up going for $38 with $10 for shipping. I don't know if I would have wanted to spend $50 on a used reel that is priced right now at $100 on the BPS website. I'll hang in there a little longer. But here's the catch. Spending a lot of money on something used is risky, but you rarely get something good for little money. Maybe I'll have to bite the bullet and buy at least one of them new. And don't even get me started on rods...

I'll keep you guys updated. I expect the reels to show up in the next few weeks. 

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## fish devil

:twisted: Honestly if you are just learning to use a baitcaster I would go with something newer. Those reels you won are mediocre at best when it comes to performance. You will be surprised how much easier it is to use learn when using better equipment. Good Luck!!!


----------



## bearsphan3.14

I assume that BPS will have some good deals on their reels in the spring. I would hold out till then if I was I was you


----------



## LonLB

I agree. Anything from the Extreme series on up will be a good reel for you.

Buy used, but buy carefully and you can find some good deals. I bought a like new Revo S a year or so ago for $30 shipped.


----------



## FishyItch

If I want to buy new, are eBay and Craig's the best places to look? Any other sources you guys have come across?


----------



## LonLB

bass resource.com, and bassboat central have pretty heavy classified traffic.

Craigslist is to hit and miss unless you live in a metro area.

E-bay can have some decent deals on new, still.


Best bet is to watch Bass Pro and Cabelas for sales. They sometimes put reels on sale cheaper than you would be able to buy used for.


----------



## one100grand

bearsphan3.14 said:


> I assume that BPS will have some good deals on their reels in the spring. I would hold out till then if I was I was you



+1 - I think I paid $69 for my BPS PQ a couple of months ago...they put their gear on clearance and unless you're fishing now, there's no upside to buying it to have it (unless you're going to learn to pitch in your house during the winter months). Keep an eye on their website and check the store regularly, they'll put it on sale.


----------



## FishyItch

You're right, I can probably wait until we get closer to spring to start gathering gear. I guess I just have to feed my hunger for all things fishy by bidding on lures on eBay. Those at least I know more about. The other day I got 3 Mepps Tandem Musky Killers for $22 shipped. That's less than $8 each and they retail for quite a lot more. You guys say that heavier baits are easier to cast with a baitcaster, those muskie killers are 1.33 ounces. Maybe I'll have to start baitcasting for muskies and then work my way down to lighter lures for bass.


----------



## BaitCaster

Not a bad deal. However, IMHO you would have been better off to spend a little more money and purchased brand new model, expecially if you are just learning how to use a baitcaster.


----------



## Quackrstackr

Go by your local Wal Mart and check for clearance items.

I was in mine last night and they had all of their leftover reels from last year on clearance for 30% or more off.


----------



## nathanielrthomas

BaitCaster said:


> Not a bad deal. However, IMHO you would have been better off to spend a little more money and purchased brand new model, expecially if you are just learning how to use a baitcaster.



I agree, I just purchsed my girlfriend her first baitcaster. Its a BPS model, 8 or 9 bearings and got it on sale at christmas for 29 bucks. I spooled it up and tried it out and its was very easy to cast. Smooth little rell for the money. The ones you got will work just fine though, it just seems the newer reels are a little more user friendly.


----------



## FishyItch

It sounds like a lot of your are suggesting waiting for spring sales. I think I'd like to have at least one nice baitcaster in the boat. These others will probably be serviceable though. They haven't arrived yet, but when they do I might have to do some practicing in the snowing parking lot behind my apartment building. I just need to get my hands on some practice casting plugs.


----------



## bearsphan3.14

FishyItch said:


> They haven't arrived yet, but when they do I might have to do some practicing in the snowing parking lot behind my apartment building. I just need to get my hands on some practice casting plugs.


When I got my first baitcaster (last year), I just tied on a 3/8oz. weight. I tossed it around in my backyard. At first just trying not to have any over runs, then working on my accuracy. You'll have your rig dialed in and mastered by spring.


----------



## BaitCaster

bearsphan3.14 said:


> FishyItch said:
> 
> 
> 
> They haven't arrived yet, but when they do I might have to do some practicing in the snowing parking lot behind my apartment building. I just need to get my hands on some practice casting plugs.
> 
> 
> 
> When I got my first baitcaster (last year), I just tied on a 3/8oz. weight. I tossed it around in my backyard. At first just trying not to have any over runs, then working on my accuracy. You'll have your rig dialed in and mastered by spring.
Click to expand...


You could also just remove the hooks from a crankbait for practice.


----------



## LonLB

FishyItch said:


> It sounds like a lot of your are suggesting waiting for spring sales. I think I'd like to have at least one nice baitcaster in the boat. These others will probably be serviceable though. They haven't arrived yet, but when they do I might have to do some practicing in the snowing parking lot behind my apartment building. I just need to get my hands on some practice casting plugs.




When you do look for sales look at the Revo line up, Pflueger Patriarch, Shimano Citica E, or Curado D, BPS Pro qualifier and higher end series.

You can't go wrong with those reels. Shimano seems to go on sale the least often.


----------



## bearsphan3.14

LonLB said:


> When you do look for sales look at the Revo line up, Pflueger Patriarch, Shimano Citica E, or Curado D, BPS Pro qualifier and higher end series


I have nothing but great things to say about Revos. I bought the Revo S last year and I can throw anything in my tackle box with it. It took me a few hours of practice and I was off and running. I like it so much, I recently picked up a Revo STX.


----------



## LonLB

bearsphan3.14 said:


> LonLB said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you do look for sales look at the Revo line up, Pflueger Patriarch, Shimano Citica E, or Curado D, BPS Pro qualifier and higher end series
> 
> 
> 
> I have nothing but great things to say about Revos. I bought the Revo S last year and I can throw anything in my tackle box with it. It took me a few hours of practice and I was off and running. I like it so much, I recently picked up a Revo STX.
Click to expand...


They are my favorite line also. They are great out of the box, and you can modify them to your liking also.
Both appearance and performance. If your a tinkerer.


----------



## Majorpede

I love my STX, got it last spring with 2 BPS Extreme reels. All I wan't now is Revo's. I just got the new BPS Spring catalog, and they have some good looking new reels. But my Revo just won't let me buy anything else now.


----------



## FishyItch

Still waiting on the reels to show up. Apparently the sender was in the hospital or something, but he's okay now...so that's good.

But in the mean time I was practicing casting with my baitcaster that has just been collecting dust for the past 8 years. It's a Quantum Lite QL50. I think it was part of a combo I bought a long way back for about $40 at a Wal-Mart. A lot of you guys suggested starting with heavier baits so I tied on about 1 ounce of weight, and WHOA what a difference. I think when I first bought it I was trying to throw lures of about 1/4 ounce. I always backlashed and just put the reel in the closet until now.

After a little bit of practice I was throwing that ounce for what seemed like forever into my parents snowy back yard, and that was with the brake cranked all the way down that I hardly needed my thumb at all. My guess is with lighter lures I'll need to loosen up that brake and get my thumb trained a little. It's a wonder what a few years and a different approach will do. I can't wait for those reels to get here and try them out. I'm back in my apartment now after visiting my folks for the weekend, but I made sure to bring a rod so I can try them out when they arrive.



Below is an image of a reel very similar to the quantum I bought as a teenager and gave up on. As a matter of fact, the scratches are almost identical too!


----------



## fender66

Majorpede said:


> I love my STX, got it last spring with 2 BPS Extreme reels. All I wan't now is Revo's. I just got the new BPS Spring catalog, and they have some good looking new reels. But my Revo just won't let me buy anything else now.


+1 .....EXACTLY! I can't buy anything else other than more STX.


----------



## Yeendo

This is seemingly an old thread, but I'll add my two cents.

I have worked on a lot of PQ's and a lot of revos and i must tell you, I'm just not convinced that there is enough differnce to justify the price difference, unless you go up to the premier to get the lighter weight. I have a lot of STX revo/s and i love them, but i got them at a very good price or i would have gotten PQ's I also now have 2 of the Curado E 50 reels. After tuning and bearing upgrades, these are awesome for light baits and can still be used for any regular sized bait. I hate shimano's drag washers and i replace those with carbontex. If I was going to buy more shimano reels, i would get the E%, E7 or E 50 curados from ohya. Don't get a G series reel, you will be dissapointed. If you want a full sized E curado but want it in the 6.4 ratio, you can get gear sets to do that and along with a tuning it's very affordable and would still be cheaper than buying the new Chronarch that comes in those ratios but is still just a white curado E


----------



## AnglerRoy

As much as I’ve tweaked and played with brake and spool-spin settings, different types of line and line weight...I’ve just never been able to cast with a baitcaster. Lol

I have three, decent quality I assume, and absolutely love them. I just use them for trolling. I gave up trying to cast with them and cutting out line (knots).

Oh well...I envy guys and girls that can cast.


----------



## fender66

AnglerRoy said:


> As much as I’ve tweaked and played with brake and spool-spin settings, different types of line and line weight...I’ve just never been able to cast with a baitcaster. Lol
> 
> I have three, decent quality I assume, and absolutely love them. I just use them for trolling. I gave up trying to cast with them and cutting out line (knots).
> 
> Oh well...I envy guys and girls that can cast.



As Michael Iaconelli says...NEVER GIVE UP! 

It will come. It did for me so it can for you.


----------



## AnglerRoy

fender66 said:


> AnglerRoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I’ve tweaked and played with brake and spool-spin settings, different types of line and line weight...I’ve just never been able to cast with a baitcaster. Lol
> 
> I have three, decent quality I assume, and absolutely love them. I just use them for trolling. I gave up trying to cast with them and cutting out line (knots).
> 
> Oh well...I envy guys and girls that can cast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Michael Iaconelli says...NEVER GIVE UP!
> 
> It will come. It did for me so it can for you.
Click to expand...


But then I wouldn’t have an excuse for having so many rods/reels of different types!


----------



## fender66

AnglerRoy said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnglerRoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I’ve tweaked and played with brake and spool-spin settings, different types of line and line weight...I’ve just never been able to cast with a baitcaster. Lol
> 
> I have three, decent quality I assume, and absolutely love them. I just use them for trolling. I gave up trying to cast with them and cutting out line (knots).
> 
> Oh well...I envy guys and girls that can cast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Michael Iaconelli says...NEVER GIVE UP!
> 
> It will come. It did for me so it can for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But then I wouldn’t have an excuse for having so many rods/reels of different types!
Click to expand...


Sure you can. I just have more of everything. :roll:


----------



## Butthead

Yeendo said:


> This is seemingly an old thread, but I'll add my two cents.
> 
> I have worked on a lot of PQ's and a lot of revos and i must tell you, I'm just not convinced that there is enough differnce to justify the price difference, unless you go up to the premier to get the lighter weight. I have a lot of STX revo/s and i love them, but i got them at a very good price or i would have gotten PQ's I also now have 2 of the Curado E 50 reels. After tuning and bearing upgrades, these are awesome for light baits and can still be used for any regular sized bait. I hate shimano's drag washers and i replace those with carbontex. If I was going to buy more shimano reels, i would get the E%, E7 or E 50 curados from ohya. Don't get a G series reel, you will be dissapointed. If you want a full sized E curado but want it in the 6.4 ratio, you can get gear sets to do that and along with a tuning it's very affordable and would still be cheaper than buying the new Chronarch that comes in those ratios but is still just a white curado E



As an owner of Chronarch E and Curado E and G reels, I don't understand why the G's get so much hate. They're good reels. What about them would disappoint someone? Yes, they do utilize some cheaper materials than the E series, but that was to meet the $159.99 price point. My personal feeling is that the way Shimano marketed the reels was the problem. The Chronarch E should have been the Curado G and the current G should have been marketed under another name. But if that happened, then people would have liked the current G for what it is and bashed the Curados(Chronarch E) for getting too expensive with the 25% price hike.


----------



## WV1951

AnglerRoy said:


> As much as I’ve tweaked and played with brake and spool-spin settings, different types of line and line weight...I’ve just never been able to cast with a baitcaster. Lol
> 
> I have three, decent quality I assume, and absolutely love them. I just use them for trolling. I gave up trying to cast with them and cutting out line (knots).



You weren't specific on your three reels, so I don't want to step on your toes on your decent quality comment.
A few months ago, I picked up a house brand at a discounter that felt smooth in the package, and looked pretty well built. Certainly didn't require a loan to buy, if you know what I mean. Brought it home, spooled it up, and gave it a drive. Tried different weights, tensions, stood on my head, etc., and couldn't get a decent cast without "professional overrun". Got my regulars out just to make sure I wasn't off that day, but that wasn't it. Removed the line, repackaged it, and returned.
Just sayin', maybe it is not you.


----------

